# a few words



## niko829

I have been translating a few documents from Romanian to English, but I have came a cross a few words I could not understand. Can any one help?
 
amintirile
te blestem
mi`ai
febletzea
asha
n`ash
shi
ejti
as
te rog
sa-tzi
chiar
cate
parca


----------



## robbie_SWE

niko829 said:


> I have been translating a few documents from Romanian to English, but I have came a cross a few words I could not understand. Can any one help?
> 
> amintirile = memories
> te blestem = I curse you
> mi`ai  (could it be _îmi ai_??)
> febletzea *febleţea* = the weakness, the soft spot
> asha  *aşa* = so, so that
> n`ash  *n-**aş *= wouldn't...
> shi  *şi *= and
> ejti (??)
> as  *aş *= so (quite hard to explain)
> te rog = I beg of you/I ask you
> sa-tzi *să-(î)ţi* = to...yourself/to keep (depends on the letter "î")
> chiar = albeit, even, although
> cate  *câte* = how (many)
> parca  *parcă *= like, as if


 
Hope this helped! Remember that using the right form is essential for the person helping! 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

Hi, niko, welcome to the forums! 

Robbie did a great job, but if you want to have all those words translated, please give us the context. For example, "mi-ai" (that you wrote as _mi'ai_ - archaic form) is almost certainly part of a verbal construction (for example, _*mi-ai*_ _dat să mănânc = *you* gave *me* something to eat_). Plus, some words may have more than one meaning, and without the original phrase we can't be sure what to tell you.

Robbie: _ejti _= eşti? What do you think?


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Hi, niko, welcome to the forums!
> 
> Robbie did a great job, but if you want to have all those words translated, please give us the context. For example, "mi-ai" (that you wrote as _mi'ai_ - archaic form) is almost certainly part of a verbal construction (for example, _*mi-ai*_ _dat să mănânc = *you* gave *me* something to eat_). Plus, some words may have more than one meaning, and without the original phrase we can't be sure what to tell you.
> 
> Robbie: _ejti _= eşti? What do you think?



It looks like an irc style...


----------



## Trisia

I was going to say it looks like somebody wrote the lyrics frome some songs we lovingly call "manele" on a chatroom. So I think you're right, OldAvatar.

So _ejti _means *eşti *(_you are_)

Niko, this is very bad Romanian


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> I was going to say it looks like somebody wrote the lyrics frome some songs we lovingly call "manele" on a chatroom. So I think you're right, OldAvatar.
> 
> So _ejti _means *eşti *(_you are_)
> 
> Niko, this is very bad Romanian



Like *Bă, ejti nebun? 
*
Anyway, am aşa un feeling că multe dintre întrebările de aici vin de pe videochaturi, şi când spun videochaturi...


----------



## robbie_SWE

Trisia said:


> I was going to say it looks like somebody wrote the lyrics frome some songs we lovingly call "manele" on a chatroom. So I think you're right, OldAvatar.
> 
> So _ejti _means *eşti *(_you are_)
> 
> Niko, this is very bad Romanian


 
Poate asa este! Mi sa facut rau cand am vazut romana asta  Eram obligat sa ajut!!!

Multumesc Trisia pentru clarificarea!

 robbie


----------



## niko829

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul. Thanks for the help.


----------

